# Labial Cyst



## agomelsky@cfmcky.com (Feb 19, 2013)

What is the appropriate cpt for incision and drainage of a labial cyst? Would 56405 be appropriate, although it is classified for i & d of an "abscess"?


----------



## kvangoor (Feb 19, 2013)

What about 10060?


----------

